# Peoples Lake federal



## Vineyardhunter

Whats the name of this federal area in the regulations book?

thanks,
-Nathan-


----------



## raghorn

Is it the Peoples Lake off of Old Federal Rd.,And south of Hwy. 76 ? If thats the one , I think its just part of Chattahoochie National Forrest. I grew up in Murray county myself.I've heard my brother-in-law talk about some Vineyard's and I went to school with Jackie and Jimmy Vineyard.You know Tim Wech?


----------



## Murdock

Raghorn, You talking about the one that used to do window tinting? He has a brother named Tony?


----------



## Murdock

Nathan, I would check the maps for Cohutta WMA. Peoples Lake may be part of the WMA, if not, it is part of Chattahoocheee NF.


----------



## raghorn

Murdock said:
			
		

> Raghorn, You talking about the one that used to do window tinting? He has a brother named Tony?


No, not the same guy,may be a relative though.Tim hunts everything that runs ,walks,flys or crawls and a lot of people know him. He is my sisters husband.


----------



## Big buck65

*Peoples lake fort mountain*



Murdock said:


> Nathan, I would check the maps for Cohutta WMA. Peoples Lake may be part of the WMA, if not, it is part of Chattahoocheee NF.



Peoples lake not part of cohuta it n.f. Does any one know if you can stille hunt and camp there or not. If you have a I phone pull up your map/gps and find cohutta or fort mountain then scoll south w. From cohutta look for old feddaral rd and people's lake goes east off old fed. Rd. I'm hoping to take a few days my self
                                     Happy hunting
                                     Big buck65


----------



## Etoncathunter

*People's lake does not exist, there is nothing there, stay away.... *

Lol
Yeah it is just NF not part of any management area. For camping as far as I know the lake it's self and the parking area for the rock creek ATV trail is posted as Day use only NO CAMPING. Heck they even took out the nice crappers they spent tons of money putting in just a few years back. The rest of the area is open to camping like any other section of NF no special regulations. In fact several miles of the pinhotti trail run threw there with regularly used sites.

*Once again, THERE IS NO PEOPLE'S LAKE!! Stay away!! You may be attacked by a rabid Sasquatch. *


----------



## Big buck65

Hey EAtoncathunter , may be I'll see you at that people's lake this year that don't exist.lol I haven't been there in about 19 years, where abouts  can you camp? We use to camp at the creek to the left past the lake but it's been blocked off.


----------



## Etoncathunter

I live close enough that I don't have to camp, but I've seen people camping where some of the forestry roads are gated. They just park at gate and tote stuff in to a good spot. I've also seen a few regularly used sites along the pinhote trail section there. I think I know where you are talking about, it was right after you cross rock creek and before you get to the parking lot for the ATV area. Yeah that area all filled in/ barricaded off when they build up the area for the new bridge. There used to be sites on both sides of the road there.


----------



## Big buck65

Yea you nailed where I was talking about, my brother was up there last year and he told me you couldn't camp any more I guess it being barricaded he assumed no camping. I haven't been hunting in 16 years and my grand son wanted to go, so I bout some more guns and hopping to take him up there and let him bag him a big one. Thanks for the info, happy hunting and be carefully to all out in the woods.


----------



## Etoncathunter

Yeah if it's been that long since you been up there then you'll remember that little concrete bridge they had there before. More of a raised concrete ford of the creek than a bridge cause in wet years it spent more time under water than above. About the mid 2000's or so they went in and build a real bridge that now sits 5-6 ft i guess over the creek bed. They built up both sides of the creek to make the road bed and approaches to the bridge. When they did that they fill dirted all the open camping spots up. The road goes right to the edge of the woods now. Good luck and safe hunt to you and your grandson as well. This is my 1st year hunting in about 10-12 years as well.


----------



## Vance Ermstrong

Old thread, I know, but I was in this area recently and there is a barricaded section right in the middle of the NF north of Peeples lake road that says SPS or LPS hunting club (should have took a pic) - keep out.  I'm trying to figure if it is legit since I want to travel up that stream to reach the big church camp on top of 52 which is about 1.5 miles due north of the barricade.  I thought the whole area was Nat'l Forest in there.  This is about 1 mile up a very mud filled dirt road that breaks north from Pinhoti 4 where it reaches a bunch of stream confluences and there are a few good campsites.  Anyway... does anyone know how a hunt camp got plopped right in the middle of Nat Forest lands, or is it some bogus signage to keep folks away?


----------



## hunter eric

i doubt its fake.
Our club is only a couple of miles from there and some of it used to be NF (Maybe 10 years ago) but not anymore.


----------



## Vance Ermstrong

Thanks, Eric.  I'll get a more updated land use map from the ranger's office and see what the deal is.


----------



## ngamtns

Ok after looking at the Murray County Q public website there is a tract of land in the general area that you are talking about. This land use to be owned by the Reed family and has been sold. Looks like 155 acres. If its the area I am thinking of, there use to be an old school bus at the entrance to it. I have hunted the area in the past and killed a good turkey in the back field. URL="http://qpublic7.qpublic.net/ga_display.php?county=ga_murray&KEY=0104   004"]http://qpublic7.qpublic.net/ga_display.php?county=ga_murray&KEY=0104   004[/URL]


----------



## Vance Ermstrong

Good site there, I'll use it in the future.  Man, the maps I had seen showed that area as all Nat Forest.  I'll have to find a different path up to GA 52. Thanks for this good info!


----------



## hunter_463

I live in chatsworth and have never hunted peoples lake. I would like to start since I have to boys who want to start hunting. Can anyone point me in a good direction up that way where I can start scouting it out. I also hear its bad for having vehicles broke into up there. Is there any truth to that?


----------



## Vance Ermstrong

Bump. I'd like to know the same as the guy above about car break ins in that area.


----------



## Russdaddy

-Guy on a Buffalo- is the man in the know on Peoples Lake, Pretty sure he had a thread or two going, you might could check them out..


----------



## MCBUCK

its all closed up there now russ....no hunting...no deer anyway...its like the desert...no water, no food, rampant crime...hippies...it belongs to all hippies now.


----------



## tonyrittenhouse

Folks, I get a laugh at all the people on here wanting to know were peoples lake is to go hunting. I will be the first to tell you the truth. I grew up in Chatsworth and hunted peoples lake area for many many years. The reason I hunted it is because it was close to were I lived and I just did not have anywhere else to hunt. There are some big deer there but, they are few and far between. your talking about probably less than 5 deer per square mile. And that varies depending on the acorns. It's rough land steep mountains with few deer. But, like I said I have seen some big bucks come from there just don't expect to even see a deer if you go hunting there. It has been several years since I have hunted that area and don't ever plan on hunting it again. There are better places to hunt with a lot more deer. I live one county over from there now and I have heard of peoples windows getting knocked out while riding the rock creek atv trail located there. oh, and if you have kids that want to get into hunting please don't take them to peoples lake. I use to take my kids there and we hardly ever saw a deer and I would make them climb those steep ridges. So, out of 3 sons I only have one that has a slight interest in hunting. Take them somewhere that they can see a deer ever once in a while and it will not kill them climbing mountains. Well, just wanted to let everyone know the truth about the place. Good Luck


----------



## Timber1

The bears outnumber the deer that's for sure.
Never had a problem with theft over there yet.
Did have to push a passed out drunk in his car off the bridge one time.


----------



## Possum

I’m selling guided hunts this year to the famous “Peoples Lake Forest” please reserve your spots now as they get filled up fast. $500 for half day hunt or $800 full day including pb&j lunch.


----------



## DAVE

Possum said:


> I’m selling guided hunts this year to the famous “Peoples Lake Forest” please reserve your spots now as they get filled up fast. $500 for half day hunt or $800 full day including pb&j lunch.


I would like to reserve Thanksgiving week in 2019, do you need deposit? Is this a one on one hunt? What kind of lodging do you have? I am not interested in your success rate as I already know Peoples Lake is as good as it gets. Can I take more than one trophy buck? I also have read you have an abundance of B&C bears that I am interested in depending on cost. Should I bring my own fishing tackle for the off hours or do you provide that for the trophy trout? Speaking of trout is the 25 inch rule still in effect? Looking forward to hearing from you. Going to be a long wait for 2019. Thank you, Dave


----------



## Possum

DAVE said:


> I would like to reserve Thanksgiving week in 2019, do you need deposit? Is this a one on one hunt? What kind of lodging do you have? I am not interested in your success rate as I already know Peoples Lake is as good as it gets. Can I take more than one trophy buck? I also have read you have an abundance of B&C bears that I am interested in depending on cost. Should I bring my own fishing tackle for the off hours or do you provide that for the trophy trout? Speaking of trout is the 25 inch rule still in effect? Looking forward to hearing from you. Going to be a long wait for 2019. Thank you, Dave



Lodging is included. There is an old bus in the woods that sleeps 8. You may take 3 bucks but two of which must score 150” or more or you will be fined.
No limit on Black bears but hunters are only allowed one polar bear per season. 
The size limit on trout remains in effect.


----------

